

Ask HN: What do you use to protect your home network? - provost

What software, hardware, protocols, or methods do you use to protect your home network?
======
dandrews
OBSD and a tailored pf, running on a Soekris 5501. I'd probably do OpenWRT
today on a commodity router, but I was having too much fun back then rolling
my own.

~~~
provost
I'm curious how you tailored pf and how you keep it up-to-date with repo
patches, without breaking your changes?

